# After market cruise installed by dealer



## rogergayla21 (Jun 25, 2012)

After looking at some threads here, it appears they installed the Rostand? Cruise. The dealer today said for $500 they could install the new steering wheel and set it up as it would have come from the factory with cruise. Sucks I paid $250ish extra for the aftermarket one. Never buying a car with an aftermarket part installed, even if the dealership does it.


----------



## rogergayla21 (Jun 25, 2012)

The dealership called and they are ordering the new wheel and installing the factory cruise control. I am so excited, I thought this would be a long fight but the dealer really stepped up to make the problem right. Three days and the new steering wheel should be here, can't wait.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

i am happy to hear that. It is great when dealers admit to problems and fix them.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

Most install places for stereos and remote starters hire people off the street to install after "training" 

If you guys knew how many cars we fix for shoddy wiring by aftermarket installers, you wouldn't let them near your car.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

rogergayla21 said:


> The dealership called and they are ordering the new wheel and installing the factory cruise control. I am so excited, I thought this would be a long fight but the dealer really stepped up to make the problem right. Three days and the new steering wheel should be here, can't wait.


Excellent.:goodjob:


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

rogergayla21 said:


> The dealership called and they are ordering the new wheel and installing the factory cruise control. I am so excited, I thought this would be a long fight but the dealer really stepped up to make the problem right. Three days and the new steering wheel should be here, can't wait.


rogergayla21,
I am happy to hear that your dealer is getting this taken care of for you!! That is great to hear! If you have any other questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime!! I am always happy to help!!
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## rogergayla21 (Jun 25, 2012)

Dropping it off in the morning, the new steering wheel arrived today.:eusa_clap:


----------



## cruze16ls (May 4, 2012)

... I asked to chevy's chat operator about installing stock cruise control but he told me that it's impossible to do... anyone can ask how to get this upgrade to italy's cruze? better if for 1.6 gpl 109cv...


----------



## rogergayla21 (Jun 25, 2012)

My understanding is the parts just became available in the US. I don't know if it takes longer to get the parts in Italy, but the parts should be available there soon, I would think.


----------



## rogergayla21 (Jun 25, 2012)

Dropped mine off this morning, I will let you all know how the install goes.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Kinda ironic that a dealer couldn't install an aftermarket part correctly whereas a few of us have installed it ourselves with no problems whatsoever.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Just goes to show that not all dealers are created equal. The corollary to that is that to know if it's done right, do it yourself.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

sciphi said:


> Just goes to show that not all dealers are created equal. The corollary to that is that to know if it's done right, do it yourself.


... and if it's not right, you'll know how it was done so it's easier to fix.


----------



## rogergayla21 (Jun 25, 2012)

In the dealers defense, they sent it out to have it installed. They admitted to using a contractor they normally don't. The second trip it was sent to the "regular"guy and he couldn't seem to get it right either.


Vetterin said:


> Kinda ironic that a dealer couldn't install an aftermarket part correctly whereas a few of us have installed it ourselves with no problems whatsoever.


----------



## rogergayla21 (Jun 25, 2012)

I picked up my Cruze tonight. The new steering wheel with factory cruise is great. The dealer covered all the cost and had it in in minimal time. After the issues I had with it, I would still recommend Huber Chevrolet in Omaha, Ne. for doing what it takes to "make it right" They "stepped up" and made it right with no arguments and were just worried about making sure I was happy. I will definitely make sure they are #1 on my list next time I am looking to purchase.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Good to hear. Not only do you have the ECU smart cruze control now, it's also covered under the GM warranty. Out of curiosity, which trim and model year Cruze do you have?


----------



## rogergayla21 (Jun 25, 2012)

I have a 2012 LS that had the audio package installed, has the steering wheel controls for stereo already. Loving the new cruise, works like factory cruise should, nice that it all integrates with the car now. Thank you Huber Chevrolet, Omaha, Ne


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks - I'm thinking about adding Cruze control to my son's LS. He has the steering wheel audio controls and my wife has been bugging me to add Cruze control to the car.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Well, I'm glad everything worked out for you! Now go and enjoy the Cruzes'................cruise! :icon_scratch:


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

FYI- I am now seeing 2013 Cruze LS models on my dealer's lot that have official GM cruise control installed- it is marked dealer installed on the window sticker.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

dby2011 said:


> FYI- I am now seeing 2013 Cruze LS models on my dealer's lot that have official GM cruise control installed- it is marked dealer installed on the window sticker.


I think GM finally realized that no one wants a car without cruise, look at all the people who have bought/installed the aftermarket one. The 2012 models they made cruise control standard on all 1LT & eco models, in 2011 it was optional.

Finally glad to see the LS gets cruise control too, but is it standard or optional?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

spacedout said:


> I think GM finally realized that no one wants a car without cruise, look at all the people who have bought/installed the aftermarket one. The 2012 models they made cruise control standard on all 1LT & eco models, in 2011 it was optional.
> 
> Finally glad to see the LS gets cruise control too, but is it standard or optional?


Tell me about it, i've managed long road trips without it, but it is so **** annoying, even my first car, (1992 Camry, yes, i had two camrys in my life time) had Cruise...


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

iKermit said:


> Tell me about it, i've managed long road trips without it, but it is so **** annoying, even my first car, (1992 Camry, yes, i had two camrys in my life time) had Cruise...


My 1988 Honda and 1987 Buick both had cruise. I haven't seen very many *new* cars without it...unless they were $12,000 crapboxes like a Hyundai Accent.

Does seem like GM does look to what customers want, though. Like a stick shift in something other than the LS and Eco models in 2012


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Any cruise control that has such a sticker in LS models would have been done by the dealership using official GM parts. However, as a factory installed option, is not available on 2012-2013 LS models but is standard on LT and up trims. I hope everyone is doing well! 

Matt, (Assisting Stacey) 

GM Customer Assistance


----------



## Devilz (May 16, 2012)

what is the part number for cruise control as I am thinking to get mine done as well.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Devilz said:


> what is the part number for cruise control as I am thinking to get mine done as well.



Devilz,
I would suggest that you contact your local dealer and speak to them about this. You can also check out the following link for some information. 
Chevrolet landing page
I hope this helps! If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## cruze16ls (May 4, 2012)

therre is some hope for italian cruze to add this way the stock cruise control ?:uhh:


----------



## hazeleyes28846 (Jun 18, 2014)

I had the same issue happen to me, my 2012 cruze that purchased in FL Dec 2011 had no cruise control so I had the Dealer install it before the vehicle left the lot. Over a week ago my car started acting weird it wouldn't go over 38mph and it would show traction control,say the car was over heating and would go in Idle mode and said it needed to save power. Now I currently live in Pa and took it to the closest dealer, the dealership told me that it was installed improperly and needs to be removed because the wiring is spliced and it would cost me $214 with the diagnostic fee and the uninstallation. I was upset at this point because I didn't understand why I would have to pay to have something I paid to have put in uninstalled and I won't have it now? So I then contacted the dealership in Fl to see if they would credit me back since the cruise control was put in improperly according to the dealership my car is at currently. From go back and forth and waiting for a call back I finally get a call back to find out from the Fl dealership that it was a after market cruise control that was installed and that the module just needed to be changed and thats it. So I call the dealership in Pa and they said since its a after market piece they didn't know that and there is nothing they can do. So I contacted GM and spoke to a rep there who I have been dealing with over a week to only get NOTHING resolved and everyone just wants to play the he said she said game and not take responsibility for this and their employees not knowing what they are doing! I am upset and don't know what to do at this point, I am out of a cruise control and now have to pay for their mistake? This just doesn't seem right to me.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi hazleeyes28846,

I'm very sorry to hear of the difficulties that you have been experiencing and I can definitely understand your frustrations.I will be glad to contact the dealership on your behalf in order to look further into your concern. Please feel free to send us a private message with your full contact name, VIN, current mileage, and the involved dealership name. I look forward to assisting you!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

